# 2010 or 2012 Targa



## crazy3gz (Dec 31, 2010)

OK, So I doubt it really matters but I figured I'd ask the advise of those of you who are on top of things. I just found a NS SL at a local shop and picked it up. I'm pretty sure I'm going to put Targas on it. My question is I'm having a kind of hard time finding white Targa's, if I do find some should I grab them or is there anything changing that would be worth waiting for next years? Thanks guys!


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I am pretty sure that Leo said that the 2012 Targas were sick.


----------



## crazy3gz (Dec 31, 2010)

Smokehaus said:


> I am pretty sure that Leo said that the 2012 Targas were sick.


Nice, that's what I was wanting to hear. haha. At this point I don't mind riding the end of the season on my old bindings if it's worth waiting for next years model.

Thanks!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

They're changing the toe strap for sure. Super comfy webbed strap. I haven't ridden the '11s so I can't compare, but they were a nice set of bindings for sure.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I have the 11's and they're solid I have no complaints otter than Rome should make a M/L for boots 9 to 11 the large romes are a bit in the big for boots that size and the smalls to small.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I meant other.... Also more color patterns would also be nice


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

To add what David_Z said about the cap strap...the high back and forward lean seem much improved. This years forward lean cam lock easily loosens...and in my case broke (got a replacement quick time though). I'd def wait for next years if you can...the white colourway for next years is is sick..the Bjorn colourway is not my cup of tea...but will definitely be popular with others.

:+: ???? :+: ???? - Rome SDS

(slightly nsfw..hah)


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^I totally agree with the lean forward lock comment. I fixed mine by just wrenching down on the screw in the assembly though.

Looking at the picture, it looks like the highback and toe strap are the biggest changes between the 2011 and 2012. The 2010 lacks the canted footbed that the 2011 and 2012 have. I'm hoping they've modified the two piece footbed, they're a real pain in the ass if you ask me. Ride's one piece footbed is SOOOOOO much easier to work with.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

IIRC from the demo it is still going to be a two-piece footbed. I remember the tech had to fiddle with it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

If you can hold out, the 2012 is *DEFINITELY* worth the wait. Those new toe straps are friggen tasty. They hug your boot's toe box like a hippie hugs a tree.

The highbacks are indeed improved. I didn't fiddle with forward lean on them though so can't comment on that. It also has a new adjustment feature on the upper portion of the highback similar to the Flow FSE bindings.

Overall, I thoroughly enjoyed next year's Targas. The demo pair did have paint chips though so that part looks unfixed lol.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Leo said:


> If you can hold out, the 2012 is *DEFINITELY* worth the wait. Those new toe straps are friggen tasty. They hug your boot's toe box like a hippie hugs a tree.
> 
> The highbacks are indeed improved. I didn't fiddle with forward lean on them though so can't comment on that. It also has a new adjustment feature on the upper portion of the highback similar to the Flow FSE bindings.
> 
> Overall, I thoroughly enjoyed next year's Targas. The demo pair did have paint chips though so that part looks unfixed lol.


IS rome still gonna put out a black and a white color binding? I hope theres more choices next year. Two things I want from rome more color options and a true M/L size binding


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Sizing is still the same. The Targas will come in the white/black color that David Z posted and a red/black colorway. I like both colors and don't know which ones I will get


----------



## crazy3gz (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like I'll be waiting. Thanks everyone. When can I get them? haha


----------



## Droid Axiom (Dec 9, 2010)

webbing should be standard on all toestrap bindings. if my forces had the ride toestrap i would be so happy


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Droid Axiom said:


> webbing should be standard on all toestrap bindings. if my forces had the ride toestrap i would be so happy


People have added the Ride thin grip cap strap to Unions. Search the forums, I think someone even has a youtube video of the install.


----------



## Lifprasir (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Leo, what about them 2012 Boss', if you've tried them that is.  Worth the wait ?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Lifprasir said:


> Hey Leo, what about them 2012 Boss', if you've tried them that is.  Worth the wait ?


The bosses are exactly the same from what the reps told me. Supposedly they improved the paint process though. I saw some chipping on the Targas, but to be honest, it wasn't as bad as my current Bosses. That's a good sign seeing as how these are abused demo pairs.

I also like this year's Boss colors more. I do think that pastel green colorway is going to be popular though.


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

I will be going in the store and getting some 2012 toe straps for free. This years shit is awesome hold on the boot, but falls off too easy.

I hope one day they fix that "on the fly" adjustment crap with some screws.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> I will be going in the store and getting some 2012 toe straps for free. This years shit is awesome hold on the boot, but falls off too easy.
> 
> I hope one day they fix that "on the fly" adjustment crap with some screws.


But I rather like the one on the ankle strap because it makes them swing out of the way 

You'll love the 2012 Conformist 3.0 straps.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Though I have yet to take the targas out, need to book that trip lol. I'm gonna flip if I have the straps loosening like they have for others. Sure easy release is nice, but too easy to the point where your pants starts releasing the shit will have me freaking. If this happens to my bindings at all I will never support rome again. Fuck a company who doesn't test their shit out enough. Especially when the defect is one that can have you blowing the fuck outta your knees ending boarding forever.

My .2 cents. If they havent fixed there release problem I would NOT BUY ROME BINDINGS for you own good.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, they definitely need to redesign their ratchets. From what I tested for 2012, I didn't have a single incident although it looks like the same ratchets. They might have tightened the release tab more.

I was also supposed to get new ratchets, but I think they forgot to include those. Will need to contact them for new ones.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Tried my targas again tonite with moving the heel cup and still doesn't feel right. I'm putting them up for sale this weekend


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

snowjab said:


> Tried my targas again tonite with moving the heel cup and still doesn't feel right. I'm putting them up for sale this weekend


Can you post a pic of the inside of the heelcup and then a picture of your boot strapped in? Let me see if I can help you before you get rid of them.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

I have them on the middle slot for boots 10-12 and adjusted lean on highjacks turned them inward a bit and switche out to te stiffest c flex. I will see tomrow thx bro


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok set it up better and targS feel nice. Thx


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

snowjab said:


> Ok set it up better and targS feel nice. Thx


Told you! LoL. Just gotta take the time to dial in the fit. This is the same reason why I keep preaching to people to take some time adjusting the Bosses as well. If I can fit my 9.5 reduced footprint Hails in a L/XL... so can you!


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea and I have a couple of boss 390 coming in this week so it's good I finally figured it out. I always knew I didn't have it set quite right and now that I do I'm like shit they're worth every penny. Thanks


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Leo said:


> Yea, they definitely need to redesign their ratchets. From what I tested for 2012, I didn't have a single incident although it looks like the same ratchets. They might have tightened the release tab more.
> 
> I was also supposed to get new ratchets, but I think they forgot to include those. Will need to contact them for new ones.


Update on my situation. I got new rachets from my shop for free cause I was worried rome warranty wouldn't ship them before I left on a trip. However, Rome sent me the forward lean lock and buckles last week. I believe the first couple of reps messed up the processing...cause when "Kitch D" closed my ticket...the parts were couriered to my door in 2 days! So I will ignore the complications before and give :thumbsup: to rome warranty.

I went boarding at Sutton QC (crazy glades) with the new rachets my shop gave me. They did not release as much...but they still did at times  I'd say the first set, released 70% of the time if i DIDNT tuck in my pants cuffs. The new ones...about 10%. So vast improvement...but like little devil said its not acceptable....cause honestly its flat out dangerous. I cannot be bombing blacks or riding tree lines and have to worry my buckle will release. I'm going to try out the 2nd set of buckles that Rome gave me and see if maybe I can dial the strap in a bit more before I rule these binders out. Another issue is my toe cap kept popping off my boot every time i took a small jump. I wear Nitro Team boots...so the toe box isnt the roundest (but its not bulky by any means)...its a tad bit square...so the toe cap has never really had a good fit on it...no matter how I position it.

So far :thumbsup: to rome warranty but not entirely impressed with the binding itself. Has anyone been able to get a full refund through the manufacturer after multiple warranty claims that don't solve the problem???


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Strange, I keep coming across these threads about the ratchets releasing and I haven't had a problem with 2010 targas or my new bosses. I don't tuck in my pants either so maybe it's just a bad batch?


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Yea never happened to me


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

It's happened to me a lot. One solution I found is that giving the release tab a slap down after strapping in helps. This is to make sure I have it fully locked because they are so buttery in terms of how easily they release.

I had the toe strap issue on my rear foot. I adjusted it by minimizing the inner ladder thus making it fit tighter on the toe box after strapping in.

These are great bindings with a few quarks. Quarks that I hope are completely fixed for next year. The 2012 Targas that I demoed had 0 issues. That's a good sign because there's no telling how beat up these demo bindings already were.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Leo said:


> It's happened to me a lot. One solution I found is that giving the release tab a slap down after strapping in helps. This is to make sure I have it fully locked because they are so buttery in terms of how easily they release.
> 
> I had the toe strap issue on my rear foot. I adjusted it by minimizing the inner ladder thus making it fit tighter on the toe box after strapping in.
> 
> These are great bindings with a few quarks. Quarks that I hope are completely fixed for next year. The 2012 Targas that I demoed had 0 issues. That's a good sign because there's no telling how beat up these demo bindings already were.


Hey Leo, in regards to your experience of the 2012 targas you said you had 0 issues. Did you find the rachet release tabs "tighter"? I've gone through 4 sets of Rome rachets and they're all pretty crap...as in...they release with a hair of force. I picked up a set of 2011 Cartels as backup and man...love or hate burton...they make the best rachets in the business...imo. Funny thing is...they release with a hair of force too..BUT the way the release tab is designed prevents it from releasing (they dont stick out). 

Anyway...i was thinking if the 2012 models had no problems...I'd just request the 2012 white rachets...cause I'm not ready to give up on these bindings...but the rachets reduce the enjoyment by like 100 fold.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

To be quite honest, I found that slapping my release tabs down to make sure it is in full locked position resolved my issues. With that said, Rome recently sent me new ratchets. These look completely different. The ratchet is black and gunmetal chrome with a flat squared release tab. I haven't tried them yet, but by handling them, they were better.

The 2012 versions looked exactly the same as the 2011 ones. I didn't have any issues of it releasing.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Leo said:


> To be quite honest, I found that slapping my release tabs down to make sure it is in full locked position resolved my issues. With that said, Rome recently sent me new ratchets. These look completely different. The ratchet is black and gunmetal chrome with a flat squared release tab. I haven't tried them yet, but by handling them, they were better.
> 
> The 2012 versions looked exactly the same as the 2011 ones. I didn't have any issues of it releasing.


The rachet itself is plastic right? Those are the "unibody" rachets...used on the arsenals and united bindings. They gave me those ones too after the first set they sent me were no good...but I find the result the same.

I tried slapping them down too...but it didnt really help...i guess I'm doing everything wrong... :dunno:

At this rate...im trying to franken binder some other rachets onto the straps cause the binders wicked...but this nuisance has just made it unsafe.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Put a week on em in Panorama and had no real problem. Never to the point that any strap came off at least. Every once in a while I would tighten em back up a bit. 

I found the toe strap doesnt like my boot though, It kept wanting to be worn on top the boot.

All in all I thought they were a pretty good binding.

And I didnt notice the 2.0? -2.5? canting. Not to sure bout all that doing anything. Shoulda swithched them around to see what was up.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey Leo and fellow boarders,

Would you say the 2012's are a major upgrade from 2011? I am asking cause I was goon to hold out for he 2012 from your review but I walked into a snowboard clearance and picked up the brand new 2011 targa's for 90 bucks.

I couldn't say no and just hope for the best for them. I sorta figured for that price it should be worth it. 

I wonder should have turned down and wait for the 2012's


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

w0318 said:


> Hey Leo and fellow boarders,
> 
> Would you say the 2012's are a major upgrade from 2011? I am asking cause I was goon to hold out for he 2012 from your review but I walked into a snowboard clearance and picked up the brand new 2011 targa's for 90 bucks.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a smoking deal on the Targa bindings. I couldn't find it online for less than $170 and most places were sold out.


----------



## GRboarder (Apr 14, 2011)

When i saw targas and their technology i was amazed but now i'm between targas and boss 390s. What is the best for all mountain? Which is the easiest in tricks? Which is more responsive?


----------



## songa (Oct 8, 2010)

i think the 390s are typically softer and more responsive than the targas. both seem to be a good fit for all mountain riding...with the 390's maybe a bit more park focused and the targas more freeride focused. but take that generalization loosely. i bet ull be good on either pair.


im surprised to hear the 2012 could possibly be a big step up from the 2011's, if im getting u guys correctly? im surprised because i own the 2011 targas and they are the best bindings i ever used....haha. i love the 2011 targa toe strap...i couldnt imagine it being improved on. really looking forward to what 2012 brings us now!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

For $90, I wouldn't have held out for the 2012 models either haha. Just call Rome up next season and try to get them to sell you a pair of the 2012 Conformist 3.0 toe straps. Can't be all that expensive.

The 2012 Targas aren't light years ahead of 2011. The highback and toe straps have been upgraded. I'm a huge fan of the new Conformist3.0 toe strap. It is infinitely better than their current 2.0.


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks LEO, just cant argue with end of season sales! :thumbsup:


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

If anyone knows where I can get '11 Targas in L/XL for under $150 please hook a brotha up.
Thx.


----------



## kramer213 (Mar 31, 2011)

Zumies online says they are in stock at that price. I'd check it :thumbsup:


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

kramer213 said:


> Zumies online says they are in stock at that price. I'd check it :thumbsup:


Bro, you rock.
Just grabbed a pair. Thanks man. I owe ya one.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I found my 11 Targas on evo for $160. Now I kind of wish I waited for 2012, but maybe I can just buy the 3.0 cap. Has anyone else had problems rotating the highbacks all the way to 12 degrees? There is no way the highback will mount in that position on my binding. At just 9 degrees it is already torqued up pretty hard and I actually have to deflect the shape of the highback to get it to line up with the mount tabs corresponding to 9 degree rotation. Trying to muscle it to fit in the the pattern for 12 degrees is impossible because I am trying to thread in the screw and flex the highback at the same time and that amount of tension makes doing a precision task like lining up a tab on the highbac to thread in a screw almost impossible.

Overall, these things take a bit of time to setup, but they seem to hug my Nike ZF1 pretty well.

If the ratchets do release, I'm going to shoot myself in the face. I've been through 4 different bindings on my Evo 151 and haven't found anything I really liked. Union Force has terrible toestrap. I destroyed the discs on those and a pair of Union Contacts. I had TWO pairs of Raiden Pushers, both pairs had terrible issues with mounting and highback hardware coming loose despite tightening everything every time. I had a pair of Tech9 MFM Pro's which were nice with good ratches despite the cheap feel and the Balti caps were badass. But the mounting discs were not perfectly circular and made the bindings a pain in the ass to mount.


----------

